# New Strainer on Roaring Fork below Carbondale.



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

A tree is down blocking all but 20 feet of the river above the heron rookery. It is easy to see and miss but requires getting right of the main current. With the water dropping it isn't likely to move soon. Tubers should be very careful.


----------



## planthead (Feb 20, 2016)

The strainer is not new, it has been there for 2 months


----------

